# Score!!!



## BęttãBåbë1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Found two black orchid crown tails at pets mart for $7 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dandries (Apr 6, 2013)

I hope you have a quarantine tank. I bought Guppies from Petsmart 2 weeks ago stock my new tank and they all died do to mouth rot. I am very leery of deals on fish from Petsmart right now.

Darcy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BęttãBåbë1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Well kinda. Ones gonna stay in a bowl for awhile and the other is moved into a 20 tall with some ghost shrimp a bamboo shrimp and a snail. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Actually, when they come to petsmart, the water is blue because of methylene blue which is an antibacterial/viral/fungal med. I would say to quarantine it for over 3 days. Honestly, the fish have been in those cups for over 2 weeks and will show disease by the time you get them.


----------



## BęttãBåbë1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Just got a female today that matches... Contemplating breeding in the future maybe...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Breeding is fun.


----------

